# Perennial Food Forest



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

We took our small farm out of conventional tillage and have been working on a food forest. This weekend we got 40 more fruit and nut trees planted. Planted 9 varieties of apples, pears and plums in clusters all across our upper field and arranged them to create future screens so you won't be able to see the chicken house and rabbits from the road. I hope to pick up some fig and hazelnut trees next then down the line put in blueberries, more raspberries, and some elder berries. Next we need to plant a barrier out along the road to further isolate us from view and to block off the lower field. The deep well goes in this Friday. I hope then to save up a little more for our next push


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I like what you're talking about. We studied up on permaculture a couple of months ago, and if we can get on our own land soon -- which is what we're working on -- we intend to put some of the ideas into operation there. Sounds like you've got a really good start! What part of the country are you in?


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

For many years since we have lived here in S.W. Oregon we haven't had much success growing a garden, highly acidic soil and limited water were some of the problems, but interestingly fruit trees do exceptionally good. So our tree planting started with volunteer apple trees in the chicken yard where we had a total of about eight trees starting from apple cores thrown in a pile in a small low spot in a fenced chicken yard, after most of them started producing apples I cut down the bad tasting ones. So due to just these apple trees taking off on their own, we figured that instead of trying so hard to get a good garden we'd put our efforts into fruit and nut trees and so we've added peach, pear,cherry,walnut, pecan, one early and one late Fuji just a few years ago and last year ten almond trees. We are planning to add english walnut and maybe even more hardy almond trees, if you've kept tabs on the price of walnuts or almonds lately then you probably realize their prices keep going up. We use almond butter because I can't eat peanut butter, the last 26 oz. jars of almond butter we bought at Costco were $10 a jar. So it just makes sense to grow your own, who knows, with all the drought, prices for fruits and nuts may just get too high to afford. Oh, and since we started getting composted soil a few years ago our gardening has gotten much better.


----------



## dirk42 (Mar 30, 2015)

Indeed interesting. i believe you are a little ahead of my and my wife. How big is your area? What is the climate where you are?

For us, we are still growing stuff in our garden. We bought last year land away from the big city. This year I hope we finish a small house on it. We go there at least once a month and every time food just grows on it without us doing anything.

So once the small house is ready we will start stimulating growing stuff. and indeed very much in the permaculture way.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Starcreek and dirk,

we are in the eastern US. dirk, sounds like with your climate and location, you already have a perennial food forest. Just encourage all your edible plants to keep producing. Leave plants that provide food and fuel, throw in compatable small livestock like chickens or ducks and you are there.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

We just picked up 20 more shrubs to go with our fruit trees. 3 different types of figs, 4-5 different types of highbush blueberries and several Goju berries. We already have alot of wild blueberries all thru our woods but they are not always consistant producers. I want to get some hazelnuts and asparagus started this year as well. Unfortunately they will not produce much for the first few years but better late than never and asparagus are a great early spring food source.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm trying to go the perineal and food forest route but it's a slow go, granted last year was really the first year I started working on it. I have no doubt it's the best way to go but it's challenging initially getting the earthwork done to catch water and all. I'm sure every one has different view points but Geoff Lawton has some really good videos.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

The idea intrigues me. I do not want to go for expensive training. DH prefers manicured lawn and is certain that the more I plant, the more he'll need to tend. Also, should I be left alone, I plan to return to a warmer clime and would have to leave it behind. Meantime, I just plant all I can get my hands on. Figure someone who gets it will pay more for the place someday.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

sgtusmc98 said:


> I'm trying to go the perineal and food forest route but it's a slow go, granted last year was really the first year I started working on it. I have no doubt it's the best way to go but it's challenging initially getting the earthwork done to catch water and all. I'm sure every one has different view points but Geoff Lawton has some really good videos.


This is the route we took when we were having problems getting a garden going, apples (most started from apple scraps thrown in the chicken yard), cherry (all started from cherry pits put in the compost), walnut, pear, and almond trees.


----------



## Rosee143 (Apr 24, 2015)

hazelnut trees next then down the line put in blueberries, more raspberries, and some elder berries. Next we need to plant a barrier out along the road to further isolate us from view and to block off the lower field. The deep well goes in this Friday. I hope then to save up a little more for our next push

__________________
watson


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We are just starting to plan for putting a perennial food forest in here in zone 8a & I haven't had much luck finding information on varieties, etc. outside of my county extension agent. I was really hoping I'd find a website with diagrams of what to plant together & such but no luck yet. I guess I'll just have to do the work myself.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Rosee143 said:


> hazelnut trees next then down the line put in blueberries, more raspberries, and some elder berries. Next we need to plant a barrier out along the road to further isolate us from view and to block off the lower field. The deep well goes in this Friday. I hope then to save up a little more for our next push
> 
> __________________
> watson


Rosee143,

that's weird. You are doing and saying the exact same thing as I am(taken right out of #1 post)


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

tsrwivey said:


> We are just starting to plan for putting a perennial food forest in here in zone 8a & I haven't had much luck finding information on varieties, etc. outside of my county extension agent. I was really hoping I'd find a website with diagrams of what to plant together & such but no luck yet. I guess I'll just have to do the work myself.


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_companion_plants

http://www.burpee.com/mobile/vegetables/companion-planting-guide-article10888.html

http://www.motherearthnews.com/organic-gardening/companion-planting-guide-zmaz81mjzraw.aspx

http://www.geofflawton.com/sq/15449-geoff-lawton

Hope these are along the lines of what you were looking for.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Most large nut trees need to be spaced at least 20 feet apart, some 35-40 foot apart.
This is so the branches will reach out in a "V" shape to give you the max nut in years to come.
There is no reason you can not grow hay, perennial vegetables, smaller fruit bushes under these trees.
The only problem would be staying away from the trunks, that still give you a bed 10x10 or
20x10 for trees that grow large.
If you put the beds in with in the first three year the trees are in the ground the root would not be harmed.
The beds for perennial vegetable are not till, no tilling after planting small fruit bushes.
No tilling for hay, I even think there are grains with no till crops.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

trswivey wrote, "I was really hoping I'd find a website with diagrams of what to plant together & such but no luck yet. I guess I'll just have to do the work myself."

Might try searching for plant guilds for specific plants such as for fig tree.


----------

